# Phone mount



## Low Tech (Feb 3, 2021)

Ok, looking for a good mount that doesn't take three hands to put the phone in, it stays in place even on rocky/chunky downhills, and is made of stuff that doesn't die in the sun after a few weeks, . . .
Anybody know of one?


----------



## Chief2slo (Jul 18, 2020)

Take a look at quadlock, there’s also adhesive Garmin quarter turn mounts you could stick on and a million different Garmin mounts for bars, stems, down tubes, etc... though I don’t think I’d want my phone on my bars.. I crash way to often!


----------



## DRS CCC (Dec 5, 2013)

I'd second the quad lock option. It's pricey - but not so much considering the cost of the device you're attaching it to.


----------



## Low Tech (Feb 3, 2021)

Have you used the quad-lock? It looks like the part that sticks on the phone would be an inconvenience when just using the phone in daily life, . . . putting it in and out of your pocket, etc.

It does look like it could be pretty tough, and I like the camera addition.


----------



## Chief2slo (Jul 18, 2020)

I used quad lock on my road bike for years. I got the phone specific quadlock case and it worked great.


----------



## Tony b (Jan 31, 2021)

Ditch the phone...its just a pacifier.


----------



## Low Tech (Feb 3, 2021)

Tony b said:


> Ditch the phone...its just a pacifier.


How else am I going to be able to watch movies while on the trails!!??


----------



## KobayashiMaru (Apr 25, 2020)

I got this mount a year or so ago. It's rock solid. It only uses one bolt to secure the handlebars, so swapping between bikes is quick and easy. The tension screw that clamps the phone squishes the phone case into the soft rubber around the phone. You get some teeth marks in the hard plastic of your phone case, but the phone is unmolested. I've only had the phone fall out once, and that was my fault for not screwing it down tight enough.



https://www.amazon.com/Design-Motorcycle-Handlebar-Holder-Samsung/dp/B07SLTV8VJ


----------



## charcist (May 29, 2007)

Another vote for the Quadlock. It works awesome. Dirt roads, chunky singletrack, you name it.



> It looks like the part that sticks on the phone would be an inconvenience when just using the phone in daily life, . . . putting it in and out of your pocket, etc.


In non-bikepacking life, I use a different phone case. But the Quadlock case "bulge" is pretty minor and doesn't interfere with using the phone or putting it in a pocket, etc.


----------



## Low Tech (Feb 3, 2021)

KobayashiMaru said:


> I got this mount a year or so ago. It's rock solid. It only uses one bolt to secure the handlebars, so swapping between bikes is quick and easy. The tension screw that clamps the phone squishes the phone case into the soft rubber around the phone. You get some teeth marks in the hard plastic of your phone case, but the phone is unmolested. I've only had the phone fall out once, and that was my fault for not screwing it down tight enough.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Design-Motorcycle-Handlebar-Holder-Samsung/dp/B07SLTV8VJ


 I've had that one on my list for awhile, just wasn't convinced that I wanted an assembly like that on my bars.


----------



## Low Tech (Feb 3, 2021)

charcist said:


> Another vote for the Quadlock. It works awesome. Dirt roads, chunky singletrack, you name it.
> 
> In non-bikepacking life, I use a different phone case. But the Quadlock case "bulge" is pretty minor and doesn't interfere with using the phone or putting it in a pocket, etc.


 I'd have to get the universal as they don't have a case for my phone. Of course that means trusting the adhesive. 
I had thought about getting a second case like you said, hhmmm.

Good to know that it's solid even on the rough stuff.


----------



## KobayashiMaru (Apr 25, 2020)

Low Tech said:


> wasn't convinced that I wanted an assembly like that on my bars.


Not sure what you're referencing there, but I don't ever pay it any mind anymore. It's just part of my bikes now. No one has ever commented on it, either positive or negative. I have aluminum bars, so I'm not worried about some scratches tightening it down too hard.


----------



## Low Tech (Feb 3, 2021)

KobayashiMaru said:


> Not sure what you're referencing there, but I don't ever pay it any mind anymore. It's just part of my bikes now. No one has ever commented on it, either positive or negative. I have aluminum bars, so I'm not worried about some scratches tightening it down too hard.


 It was just a joke because it looks like some medieval torture device..


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Low Tech said:


> It was just a joke because it looks like some medieval torture device..


There was quite an example on this forum years ago about being careful of the things you put on your bars that have protrusions.

Rider down: cnbiker (Thurs night Gap ride disaster) | Mountain Bike Reviews Forum (mtbr.com)

Some things, like brake levers, you can't realistically avoid. But there's no way in hell I'm going to clamp something optional onto my bars that would turn my face into cubed steak.


----------



## KobayashiMaru (Apr 25, 2020)

Thank you Harold for your heavy opinion on yet another point where you must let everyone know how stupid they are for thinking or doing things differently than you do.

A guy at one of the places I deliver to told me last week he never keeps his pen in his shirt pocket. Years ago a coworker who kept his pen in his pocket fell off a forklift and landed flat on his torso, the pen punctured his chest, went into his heart, and he bled out on the floor.

Ever kept a pen in your shirt pocket? 

I guess we take all sorts of risks in life that we might not even be aware we're taking, so thank you for bringing up a risk I was not aware I was taking.

I drove 670 miles today and saw two vehicles that had run off the road and wrecked. Maybe you should think twice about going somewhere in your car next time you take a drive, but I'm sure you'll take the time to tell me how idiotic I am for trying to make dumb comparisons between the type of risks we all take without realizing how dangerous they are.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

I have used a quadlock for nearly a decade. Gosh, I must be getting old now. Mostly on my commuter for navigation to new areas in new towns. I always used the one that rubber bands onto your stem/handlebars. My wife got a fancy gravel bike and doesn't have a cycle computer, so I got her the out-front hard mount for the quadlock. It is awesome, but when she crashed, the little locking tabs on the mount broke off. I've crashed countless times with the elastic mount on the other hand, and it just rotates and flexes out of the way. 

If you're riding bumpy terrain, I will say that the elastic mounts on your handlebars all tend to slip and slowly rotate. Mounting it to your stem is a much more stable place, since there isn't as much side to side vibration as there is front to back.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

The Delta mount that REI sells for $30 comes with bar mount, stem cap mount and an all-weather touch sleeve. I finally killed the stem mount with a kick during an emergency bail, but the unit has done a good job of holding the phone. Elastic, often a weak point, has held up.


----------



## JustRon (Nov 20, 2009)

I was debating between a Quadlock and Rokform; I chose the Rokform because I didn't like how the Quadlock case would prevent it from laying flat (for everyday use, not on the bike). I haven't ridden with it yet, but it's pretty weird (and sometimes annoying) having a magnet in my phone case. I got the steerer tube mount- it's very solid and looks well-made. The phone locks in the mount incredibly tight, plus the magnet helps hold it; I can't imagine it ever coming out. I wouldn't use it on my trail bike, but it should be fine on my travel/exploring bike.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I moved the phone to my wrist.

I can't imagine a phone surviving on any sort of handlebar mount if you're an intermediate or advanced rider. Even in old fart 6th decade there are crashes and stuff gets trashed. If needed or the way an app works, Apple Watch will still work with your phone safely in a pack or pocket.


----------



## Acousticmood (Nov 1, 2016)

lentamentalisk said:


> I have used a quadlock for nearly a decade. Gosh, I must be getting old now. Mostly on my commuter for navigation to new areas in new towns. I always used the one that rubber bands onto your stem/handlebars. My wife got a fancy gravel bike and doesn't have a cycle computer, so I got her the out-front hard mount for the quadlock. It is awesome, but when she crashed, the little locking tabs on the mount broke off. I've crashed countless times with the elastic mount on the other hand, and it just rotates and flexes out of the way.
> 
> If you're riding bumpy terrain, I will say that the elastic mounts on your handlebars all tend to slip and slowly rotate. Mounting it to your stem is a much more stable place, since there isn't as much side to side vibration as there is front to back.





KobayashiMaru said:


> Thank you Harold for your heavy opinion on yet another point where you must let everyone know how stupid they are for thinking or doing things differently than you do.
> 
> A guy at one of the places I deliver to told me last week he never keeps his pen in his shirt pocket. Years ago a coworker who kept his pen in his pocket fell off a forklift and landed flat on his torso, the pen punctured his chest, went into his heart, and he bled out on the floor.
> 
> ...


uncalled for. Thanks Harold for your comment. When trying to decide it is good to have all options. And I don't think Harold called anyone stupid.


----------



## Acousticmood (Nov 1, 2016)

broadwayron said:


> I was debating between a Quadlock and Rokform; I chose the Rokform because I didn't like how the Quadlock case would prevent it from laying flat (for everyday use, not on the bike). I haven't ridden with it yet, but it's pretty weird (and sometimes annoying) having a magnet in my phone case. I got the steerer tube mount- it's very solid and looks well-made. The phone locks in the mount incredibly tight, plus the magnet helps hold it; I can't imagine it ever coming out. I wouldn't use it on my trail bike, but it should be fine on my travel/exploring bike.


Let us know how it goes? Hmmm I use a magnet for my car mount so if this case had a magnet to sounds like it wouldn't work - I do need to be able to stick a piece of thin metal on the back.


----------



## JustRon (Nov 20, 2009)

Acousticmood said:


> Let us know how it goes? Hmmm I use a magnet for my car mount so if this case had a magnet to sounds like it wouldn't work - I do need to be able to stick a piece of thin metal on the back.


I've only been on the road and very tame trails, but it's solid. I have no fear of my phone coming loose on this bike (but, as I said, I'm not doing any hardcore riding with this one).


----------



## KobayashiMaru (Apr 25, 2020)

Acousticmood said:


> And I don't think Harold called anyone stupid.


You are correct. He didn't. He did, however have this to say:



Harold said:


> But there's no way in hell I'm going to clamp something optional onto my bars that would turn my face into cubed steak.


Again, he didn't outright call someone stupid, but he insinuated a great deal, and it wasn't exactly a positive response.

From what little I know of Harold, he can be quite forceful in getting his opinion across. He doesn't pull any punches when he feels someone is wrong. He may not intend to come off as condescending, but he can certainly do it. I don't fault the man for that&#8230; I am guilty of the same thing so I completely understand that problem, however, when you look through most of his replies on these forums, there's a pattern. He can be very heavy while sharing his opinion.

I went on to explain how the gentleman died wearing a pen in his shirt pocket because most of us would think that is a completely normal and benign thing that would never lead to our deaths, but it can, and has, happened. I have ridden more than 3000 miles with that phone mount on my bicycles over all sorts of mountain bike trails and on the road, and I've wrecked while using it, and my face has not been turned into cubed steak.

Having said that, his post made me aware that it is a possibility I hadn't considered, just as most people aren't aware that keeping a pen in your shirt pocket can possibly kill you. The likelihood of either happening however, is very low. He made a statement as if he was certain the outcome would always be predictable, which seemed pretty heavy to me.


----------



## illcomm33 (May 10, 2006)

Another vote for Quad-Lock. It is great to folllow route navigation (mtbproject) and convenient for being able to access to take pictures. It is super steady/reliable and I have never had it disconnect unexpectedly. I used double sided tape and the rubber bands to hold the base to the stem.


----------



## Pedalto_themetal (May 29, 2021)

I use this. Works extremely well. Phone stays put. I've been using this for 3 years of all sorts of mountain biking and bikepacking adventures. 1000s of miles, and ive never had a phone come out of it. $18 @ REI.


----------



## Low Tech (Feb 3, 2021)

Pedalto_themetal said:


> I use this. Works extremely well. Phone stays put. I've been using this for 3 years of all sorts of mountain biking and bikepacking adventures. 1000s of miles, and ive never had a phone come out of it. $18 @ REI.
> View attachment 1933458


 Anything that uses that stretch bands seems to die pretty quick in the desert for me. I've even used one that I thought was silicon and it ended up cracking and coming apart.

I did end up spending the money and getting a quad-lock. It seems well made.
Thanks for the recommendations everyone!


----------



## garlic-breead (8 mo ago)

Low Tech said:


> How else am I going to be able to watch movies while on the trails!!??


i prefeer to binge TV with all my friends right beside me whilst rideing the blacks


----------



## PhilWynn (8 mo ago)

Nite Ize Wraptor Rotating Smartphone Bar Mount is the best but a bit pricey


----------



## Octopuss (May 30, 2020)

Any recommendations for phone mount that works with short stems? I'm talking virtually zero length stem. I have a trail bike that's still okayish for regular riding (with appropriate tires), but has 35mm stem, which is so short you can't use any such mounts that have 3 straps and stays in the middle of the handlebars (which is a placement I'd prefer though).
I'm in the market for a bike GPS unit, but nothing currently available caught my eye, so until something new (Garmin 840, where are you?) shows up, phone is the next best thing to use.
Obviously I need something rigid (that probably means no rubber bands mount, but I never used any of these things) but not a huge ass monstrosity either.
I also don't use huge phones, my current one has 5,5" display.


----------



## Low Tech (Feb 3, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> Any recommendations for phone mount that works with short stems? I'm talking virtually zero length stem. I have a trail bike that's still okayish for regular riding (with appropriate tires), but has 35mm stem, which is so short you can't use any such mounts that have 3 straps and stays in the middle of the handlebars (which is a placement I'd prefer though).
> I'm in the market for a bike GPS unit, but nothing currently available caught my eye, so until something new (Garmin 840, where are you?) shows up, phone is the next best thing to use.
> Obviously I need something rigid (that probably means no rubber bands mount, but I never used any of these things) but not a huge ass monstrosity either.
> I also don't use huge phones, my current one has 5,5" display.


 Did you ever find something that worked?

I've been using the Quadlock w/ an offset, let me see what it's called . . . Oh, the Out Front mount.
It attaches to the handlebar, so stem length doesn't matter, but still keeps the phone centered over your stem, or out in front of it.
I have mine going back over the stem for most riding but may switch it so that it goes forward for packing w/ a loaded bike. I haven't used it that way yet but may on this coming trip out.
















"Sent w/o me knowing"


----------



## DougA (Apr 3, 2008)

Rokform is great. Been using it for 5+yrs. If you don't like the magnet it's removable. It's also position-able in 2 different positions via the phone case. Be careful if you change the default position as the magnet can disable your phone's magnetic orientation. Took me a bit to realize what was happening. Easily remedied.


----------

